# mystic lake tribe member is above the law



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S1420217.shtml?cat=1

I would hope people see this and refuse to step foot in that casino and support these dirtbags. Tribe is pretty stupid to stand up for this guy.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats B.S. Where do we draw the line?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree... A mass boycot of the cassino for a week and I bet the tribe would throw him to the wolves.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Or just a mass boycott of the casino forever...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Screw the money.

Tall tree.........................short rope. Send him to hell.

'nuff said.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

When will this sovereign nation BS end.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Screw the money.
> 
> Tall tree.........................short rope. Send him to hell.
> 
> 'nuff said.


Yep! I'm sure this clown will get his someday!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

wurgs said:


> When will this sovereign nation BS end.


Never im guessing


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

What a dirt bag loser, fours years is all he got, it would be nice to see a big boycott of the casino's , but it will never happen,,,,,,


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is the exact reason why I have never set foot in a casino and never will, among reasons.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good thing it is not my daughter or I would be in jail instead of him.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> That is the exact reason why I have never set foot in a casino and never will, among reasons.


Nothing like generalizing there BL :shake: This person belongs to one tribe in the Twin Cities area... Or did grandpa tell you all tribes are the same?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Chaws said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > That is the exact reason why I have never set foot in a casino and never will, among reasons.
> ...


Well Chaws, this type of issue happens with more than just this one tribe also. There are many cases where the law has been broken and the tribe has stepped in to protect a tribal member from our courts. You may see it as a generalization, but this is not an unheard of single incident either. I could care less to spend any money at these casinos myself. This person shouldn't see that light of day again IMO.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

If it was my kid i would not need the court system to do the justice, by no means am i telling the parent of this girl what to do this is just how i feel. this ahole will deserve his ticket to hell when his time comes.

what is the law when a person commits a murder in a foreign country??? How do you extradite the person??? A Boycott would be a great idea.


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Go to Mystic Lakes web site and hit the contact button and tell them what you think.I am,may not help but might be a pain in there ***.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

This guy needs a bullet in his head. Don't even get me started on the Indian casinos. What a Fing joke!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chaws said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > That is the exact reason why I have never set foot in a casino and never will, among reasons.
> ...


Wow, it looks like your the one doing the generalizing. I have had problems or issues with four different tribes in four different states. Why do you always resort to attacking my family member? That just shows who low you have to go to try to rub me in the mud. Its actually really sad and makes you look like the fool.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Why would the tribe want to step in and protect him? Would they at least punish him with whatever court system it is that they have? And what difference does it make to the tribe if he pays her family or not? It's not like he's doing anything constructive with it.

On a side note, how does 2 million dollars make this all better anyways? And another side note, how can someone keep themselves out of trouble when they're getting paid 80 grand a month for doing nothing more than being alive? Seems like these tribes have things all screwed up. They're doing more harm than they are good by shelling out that much money to people who do nothing for it.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

The only role in this mess for the Tribe is they do not allow garnishment of the per capita payments made to their members. Its not just this one guy, or one tribe, its a pretty standard practice. I suspect one big reason is the tribe doesn't want to be come a collection agency. I lived in the Shakopee/ Prior Lake area for years, and wonder what kind of deal was originally made with the Scott County Attorney to OK a light setence and civil settlement on what tooks like a very serious criminal matter. Of course an attorney who represents the family of the victim and wins a $2,000,000 civil judgement against I would think had a strategy going in for collection and certainly knew ahead of time that the Tribe was not going to be directly involved. All in all, the perp is a true low life and the whole thing stinks.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

He will get what is coming to him. Hopefully not by the law enforcement either. :eyeroll:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

O yea its a matter of time. They show what his house looks like and what he drives. For someone who lives around there, i dont think he would be to hard to find!!


----------

